

How to hack your own personal daily comics page - jraines
http://www.jeremyraines.com/?p=21

======
jws
Seems awfully pointy clicky to me.

I just use this script and cron.

    
    
      #!/bin/sh
      
      function getone
      {
          PAGE=$1
          TO=$2
          SUBJ=$3
      
          URL=`curl -s "$PAGE" | sed -r -n -e 's/^.*"(http:[^"]*zoom.gif[^"]*)".*$/\1/p'`
      
          [ -z "$URL" ] || ( curl -s "$URL" | mime-construct --subject $SUBJ \
              --to $TO --attachment comic.gif --type image/gif --file - )
      }
      
      getone http://comics.com/9_chickweed_lane/ someone@example.org chickwee
      getone http://comics.com/dog_eat_doug/ someone.else@example.org dougeatdog
    

Of course any kind of content scraping brings ethical questions.

